# The K Rigg



## lovethemeats (Aug 10, 2018)

Does anybody in here own a K Rigg. Curious on how well it does.  This is something everybody needs to check out if you haven't seen one. Way to much $$$ for me. But I would still love to own one.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 10, 2018)

This is a similar one but it's not Honda powered :rolleyes: Freakin' motor for 10 PSI o_O 
https://cajunfryer.com/product-category/cajun-express-smoker/


----------



## lovethemeats (Aug 10, 2018)

I had to laugh when I seen the engine. Whats next.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 10, 2018)

That takes all of the cocktail or beer time out of the equation. No thanks.


----------



## lovethemeats (Aug 10, 2018)

Turn the engine also into a generator so you can power the led flood lights while the unit is going durning the night. LOL.


----------

